# My dog has eaten a nectarine stone, what should I do?



## Millie's mum

My rescue lurcher Millie is a terrible food theif and today my husband left the remains of his nectarine on the table and Millie stole it and ate the stone! I am really worried now that it is going to cause an intestinal blockage. She is absolutely fine at the moment and is eating and going to the toilet as normal. Should I phone the vet or should I look out for symptoms like vomiting? I do hope that a nectarine stone isn't toxic. She is quite a big dog, a deerhound X, so I am hoping that it will just pass through without causing a problem. Have any of you guys had a dog eat a peach or nectarine stone and were they OK? I would be most grateful for any advice, many thanks, Millie's worried mum


----------



## henry

Think I would watch her very closely over the next few hours - to make sure she is pooing, etc, eating OK and not looking as though she is in any discomfort. If I saw anything to worry me, I would have her straight to the Vet.

A stone like this could cause a bowel obstruction..... I would probably (knowing me!) look for the stone in her poo so I knew it had passed through. I'm not sure but I wouldn't have thought she would digest it as such.

Keep a real close eye on her and if in any doubt, take her straight to the Vet.


----------



## paddyjulie

i would be very careful and watch her like a hawk...hope it passes through...the breeder who i got Ozzy off lost her dog through a peach stone...but she did not even know he had eaten it...any sign of discomfort and i would go to the vet...perhaps you could ring them for advice just incase??

juliex


----------



## Nonnie

One of my boys did this many years ago. He vomited it up in a puddle of bile about 5 or 6 days later, so it must have just sat in his stomach until it became an irritation.

They can cause intestinal blockages, and when i spoke to my vet after the fact, he said they would probably have induced vomiting there and then, as the chaces of major surgery can be high, depending on the size of the dog.

I was very lucky (well, my dog was) and i would suggest you at least call your vet for advice.


----------



## sue&harvey

Give the vet a call, as it may cause a blockage, and does contain a small amount of Cyanide, unlikely to cause harm in a small dose but well worth checking. 

Hope he is ok and manages to pass it


----------



## Werehorse

My old collie once ate a peach stone and was completely fine. We kept a really close eye on her and she just passed it normally I think (it was a good 10 years ago now so my memory is sketchy but I would remember it if it had caused a massive problem - I remember the drama of her eating the thing!).


----------



## Paddy Paws

It will either pass through - or not. If there is any sign of vomiting or listlessness you will need to take her to the vet.


----------



## Guest

A nectrine stone could well de too big to pass through!! BUT! that said there is a good chance she woud have crunched it - if she has there will be no problems!! keep an eye one her, if she shows any signs of discomfort call the vet
All the best
DT


----------



## tiddlypup

definately watch her,my mate lost her chihuahua through a plum stone


----------



## Millie's mum

Thanks so much guys for your help and advice. So far Millie is OK, she went to the toilet normally this morning but I don't think there was a peach stone in there! She had been a little bit sick in the night but she had not brought up a whole stone. I am watching her extremely carefully and I will take her straight up to the vets if there are any worrying signs. It is possible that she crunched it first without swallowing it whole but I can't be sure. I will keep you posted on how she is getting on. It is very worrying though that some people have lost their dogs due to fruit stones, I will watch her like a hawk!


----------



## Flossiemum

I believe this one is a wait and see game. Personally, I would not rush out to the vet just for him to say you need to wait and see....

I don't believe there is anything the vet can do except maybe xray to tell you that he has eaten a stone....

Best of luck.


----------



## Cavalier3

Two weeks ago my small Cavalier king Charles swallowed a nectarine stone, and we looked on this website and others to gain some advice. Sometimes reading up on the internet can lead you to panic and I was myself that day. As it was a Sunday we took our dog to the emergency vets within 1 hour of it being swallowed. They had to conduct an operation and said that we had got there in time for this to be done without making an incision into his stomach. They put him under anaesthetic and put a camera into his throat and had an instrument to remove the stone. The vet said that he would never have been able to pass it and it can be fatal if left so my advice would be to get straight to the vets and act fast. He was able to come home a few hours later a bit groggy and with a sore throat but I was so relieved it wasnt any worse. I dont normally write on these type of things but I wanted to help anyone else in this same situation.


----------



## GoldenShadow

My aunt's labrador ate a peach stone at five months and had an op too vets were not willing to wait and see for fear of damage.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

I would say any doubts phone your vet for advice, they usually have a pretty good idea if it will likely pass without problem due to the size of the dog and what he has swallowed. If there is a possibility it can cause a blockage that way, you can get them to the vets and they can give them an injection that will make them vomit and get it up. It has to be done within a certain amount of time though before it leaves the stomach and makes its way down the intestines thats the place it usually gets stuck if its going too. Once left the stomach its too late to make them vomit it back.


----------



## Jonesey

Jeez, just realized this thread was started almost a year ago!

We keep bottles of hydrogen peroxide in the house ever since Biscuit ate mouse poison months ago. I 'think' the dosage was a teaspoon that we injected into her mouth with a child medicine syringe - but I can't remember now. At any rate it brings on vomiting quite quickly should they swallow something dangerous. HOWEVER I don't know how hard it would be for a dog to bring up a fruit stone (can you imagine trying to heave up one yourself?) so I would always advocate calling the vet right away.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Jonesey said:


> Jeez, just realized this thread was started almost a year ago!
> 
> We keep bottles of hydrogen peroxide in the house ever since Biscuit ate mouse poison months ago. I 'think' the dosage was a teaspoon that we injected into her mouth with a child medicine syringe - but I can't remember now. At any rate it brings on vomiting quite quickly should they swallow something dangerous. HOWEVER I don't know how hard it would be for a dog to bring up a fruit stone (can you imagine trying to heave up one yourself?) so I would always advocate calling the vet right away.


Kobi as a pup after an injection managed to get an adult sock, a thick woolen glove both in one piece the way they went down back up, and one of the mens gardening gloves in two bits (He ripped that in half before it went down)
the ones that are a mixture of suede and a thick canvas like cotton.

The woolen and gardeners gloves were discarded inn the park. Sock he nicked when I was loading the washing machine.

Some types of poisons and corrosives though you shouldnt make a dog sick, it can do more harm coming back up, and other methods need to be used.


----------



## Toni Greatorex

Just adding to this our plum stone experience. My Chihuahua ate a plum stone while we were on holiday. It was late evening, we were in a Scottish holiday cottage 80 miles (by road) from the nearest vet, and we were over the legal limit for driving. We didn't have much choice but to wait it out. The next morning came, she was fine, eating and pooing. And she was fine every day after apart from, 1st thing in the morning she started vomiting bile. We were considering taking her to the vet when this started, but tried just giving her a snack before bedtime instead. This stopped the morning vomiting. Then this morning, 3 weeks after the initial incident, she vomited the plum stone!!!
It was a pretty big stone. I guess there was no way that was going to cause a blockage. No way could it have got unto her small intestine. We're feeling lucky. If it happened again and we could get to an emergency vet, she'd be going, no question.


----------



## tabelmabel

Although you have responded to a 10 yr old thread @Toni Greatorex , i like you already. Love the scene-setting late one evening bit! More stories please!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

It's worth noting that in cases like these, if you can get to the vet promptly, then they may be able to induce vomiting and get the stone brought up there and then. If they can, then it saves all this 'wait and worry'.


----------



## JoanneF

Sorry to derail a little OP but - great to see you back @Ceiling Kitty


----------

